# TriQuint Semiconductor



## indexxx (Oct 31, 2011)

TQNT up over 26% today- merger with RFMD. I held this for a while some time ago, sold it off, and luckily bought back in about 7 weeks ago. Sold it today to book some profits in the TFSA.


----------

